# Nice location overnight - an hour from Dublin



## dublin66 (11 Oct 2013)

I'm looking for suggestions as to where the spouse and myself can go for a night around this time of year that is an hour or thereabouts from Dublin.

The children are being minded so each hour is off the essence for us to enjoy and hence the hour travelling is a max.  Spa treatment is required for female - no particular requirement for male as he doesn't pay golf.


----------



## so-crates (11 Oct 2013)

Perhaps Mount Wolseley might fit the bill? (Despite the golf)


----------



## Kitty (11 Oct 2013)

Bellinter House is definitely worth checking out.  Only 30 mins from Dublin.  See www.Bellinterhouse.com


----------



## PolkaDot (12 Oct 2013)

Druids Glen. Best hotel in the country.


----------



## STEINER (12 Oct 2013)

These mightn't be far enough away for you but they are good and all have Spa.


Johnstown House Hotel Meath
Dunboyne Castle Hotel Meath
K Club ( lovely Spa) Kildare
Knightsbrook Hotel Trim Meath (as a non golfer it was grand)

Druids Glen Wicklow lovely too


----------



## RainyDay (13 Oct 2013)

Brook Lodge - great spa and great grub, though it's a few years since I've been myself.


----------



## diver (13 Oct 2013)

The spa in Seafield Golf and Spa Hotel in Wexford is superb.......a little over an hour from Dublin but worth it.


----------



## BillK (10 Nov 2013)

Agree with Steiner re the Johnstown House Hotel, IF it's the Marriott where we have stayed on three occassions.

K Club Far too expensive for a poor oul pensioner like me, but as I have a cousin living within a half mile I don't need to spend my hard earned pension on accommodation.


----------



## Carmel (10 Nov 2013)

*Cabra Castle Kingscourt*

Just back from a night in Cabra Castle in Kingscourt, Co. Cavan. Dinner bed and breakfast 85e pps. Lovely food and service, would go back just for the breakfast(!) castle setting a bit special.


----------



## Mongola (11 Nov 2013)

The Brooklodge without a doubt! A beautiful and very special place indeed! The spa is amazing, the grounds are stunning!


----------



## cmalone (11 Nov 2013)

*Farnham Estate Radisson- Cavan*

www.farnhamestate.com

A must visit!


----------



## amtc (11 Nov 2013)

I've been to Dunboyne Castle and Spa three times in the last six weeks with a good girlfriend, my mother, and a significant other - brilliant.


----------



## gallogly (12 Nov 2013)

hi there,
http://tulfarrishotel.com/ is beautiful and they occasionally have some great deals!

thx,
 Gallogly


----------



## Purple (12 Nov 2013)

amtc said:


> I've been to Dunboyne Castle and Spa three times in the last six weeks with a good girlfriend, my mother, and a significant other - brilliant.



All at the same time??!!


----------



## Mongola (12 Nov 2013)

I also agree with Cmalone: Farnham Estate would be a great destination as well.  Or also Lyrath Estate?


----------



## ericsson (29 Mar 2014)

Bumping this topic up. It's my other halfs 30th next Month and looking to book a night away. Dunboyne, Tulfarris and Lyrath all sound lovely. Or is there somewhere else? Would love a dinner, b&b deal


----------



## monagt (29 Mar 2014)

Hotel Kilkenny, if they have a special, food excellent, 15 min walk into Kilkenny centre


----------



## shaking (29 Mar 2014)

Carton house is lovely, have to say I wasn't overly impressed with Farnham. Mt Juliet is a favourite of mine but might be a bit far


----------



## ericsson (30 Mar 2014)

Thanks replies. Hotel Kilkenny looks gorgeous. Also Carton is beautiful but a bit out of my price range unfortunately. I think I will go with Tulfarris as they seem to be offering the best deal. Thanks again.


----------

